# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Radio show..

## chris 31

I know this is probably off topic, so I apologize in advance, but is there a way that i can listen to the radio show on my computer without having to watch the live stream of it? When I try to do that, it freezes up all the time and i can't do it that way, so i'd prefer to just listen to it like you would a radio...is there a certain website or something that i can do that through? i can't find a way to do that on this site at all.

Thanks!

----------


## kanyon

Good question. I'd like to know the answer too.

----------


## PayDay

I think you need a fairly high download speed to view the live show without it freezing. Spencer mentioned that he will begin posting recorded shows soon. Not sure when, but hell probably post them on thebaldtruth.com. You missed a great show tonight! Joe from Staten Island passed out on the phone :Smile:

----------

